# Bobina Tesla VHF - ¿Posible?



## DavidGuetta (Oct 12, 2011)

Hola Compañeros! Ayer me dediqué a mirar videos de lo que antes haya sido mi vieja pasión: el Alto Voltaje o HV como quieran nombrarlo... He estado mirando además algunos videos sobre Bobinas Tesla de Alta Frecuencia (HF SSTC) trabajando a 1, 4, 12 e incluso 40 MHz. Mi pregunta es: Será posible armar una Bobina Tesla, pero que funcione en VHF (50-100 MHz) ?

En primera instancia, se me ocurre adaptar este circuito para hacer funcionar un transformador, el cual tendremos que calcular para crear suficiente campo magnetico y voltaje para poder crear un arco voltaico (muchisimas gracias a Rubenkku por rediseñar el circuito).







Cualquier idea o sugerencia es Bienvenida.

[EDIT] Mi idea para poder crear esta bobina Tesla sería la siguiente. Corríjanme si hay errores.



Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2011)

mumish13 dijo:


> Hola Compañeros! Ayer me dediqué a mirar videos de lo que antes haya sido mi vieja pasión: el Alto Voltaje o HV como quieran nombrarlo... He estado mirando además algunos videos sobre Bobinas Tesla de Alta Frecuencia (HF SSTC) trabajando a 1, 4, 12 e incluso 40 MHz. Mi pregunta es: Será posible armar una Bobina Tesla, pero que funcione en VHF (50-100 MHz) ?
> 
> En primera instancia, se me ocurre adaptar este circuito para hacer funcionar un transformador, el cual tendremos que calcular para crear suficiente campo magnetico y voltaje para poder crear un arco voltaico (muchisimas gracias a Rubenkku por rediseñar el circuito).
> 
> ...


!Hola Mumish13 saludos cordiales ! yo mirei algo deste tipo en el youtube.com , pero con el FET IRF510 oscilando e salindo en 40Mhz criando maravilhosos arcos voltaicos , entonses yo recomendo usteds googlear ese topico.

!Hola Mumish13 saludos cordiales ! yo mirei algo deste tipo en el youtube.com , pero con el FET IRF510 oscilando e salindo en 40Mhz criando maravilhosos arcos voltaicos , entonses yo recomendo usteds googlear ese topico.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Oct 20, 2011)

Interesante, no me he fijado todavía ajjajaja pero ahi le echare un vistazo.

Gracias y saludos!


----------

